# favorites?



## Inkspill (May 3, 2011)

not sure if this is the best section of the forum to discuss this.. just wanted to get some light discussion going.


what is your favorite 3 sets, forms, and techniques right now?


the numbers might be different than other curriculums, I'm really digging kick set 2 (right front kick, right side, right back, right roundhouse kick without stepping down, then step down to training horse and execute left side), coordination set 2, and finger set

short 3, short 2, long 2

calming the storm, fallen cross, gift in return or striking serpent's head depending on the day


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jun 17, 2011)

My favorite sets are star block, and finger set.  My favorite forms are long form 1, and form 4, the longest form in the EPAKS curriculum.  My favorite techniques are Snakes of Wisdom, Five Swords, Bear and the Ram, Sleeper, Broken Rod, pretty much all the two man, knife, gun, and "basic" techniques I like.


----------

